# Northwestern Berks reptile show 10/18/08



## Adven2er (Aug 17, 2008)

Anyone bringing Leucs to the Hamburg PA show this weeked?


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Adven2er said:


> Anyone bringing Leucs to the Hamburg PA show this weeked?



Did you get some Rick. Regal Reptiles had some for sale along with that brown / champagne colored Auratus that wasn't for sale BTW.

I've got Leucs for trade or sale from Harrisburg PA FYI


Phil


----------



## Adven2er (Aug 17, 2008)

Yes, I managed to get four Leucs. Two are siblings but the other two are unrelated. I also scored some Riccia and dwarf white isopods. I was at the stand for Regal reptiles but had already purchased the frogs. That Auratus was very cool. There were three juvies in the container right in front of it. They looked almost completely black. My friends' GF got a leuc and a citronella from Regal. My favorite were the green sips at another stand. My friend bought a female boa for his male and a baby copperhead. Boy was that place crowded. I will definately go again though. Time to start on another viv me thinks.


----------

